# free man



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

just a jam.. on the MP3 sound board i did... free man..
http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=10191449&q=hi&newref=1


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Pretty good pickin', Kid....but I wanna hear some lyrics along with it...

Open up yore 'pipes' :biggrin:


----------

